# Well this is nice



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

Yes, A New Place Wherer I Can Ask Stuff About My Budgies.


----------



## Grizzled (Oct 21, 2004)

PigeonSitter10 said:


> Yes, A New Place Wherer I Can Ask Stuff About My Budgies.


Speaking of budgies, I'm considering getting some stock to breed from. I have a lot of experience with pigeons but very little where budgies are concerned. What should I start with young or old and how many? They breed in colonies as I've been told, what is the best way to set up a breeding operation(housing etc.) and how much should I expect to spend on stock if acquired from a breeder?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

How young you want them to be would really be up to you.You probably do not want them too "senior" in years if you are looking at breeding some.How young you want them to be is also a factor.Do you want to have them develope personalities and insure they are a good healthy stock? Budgies are pretty sociable birds and will relate soon one on one (bird to human).Are you in an area where the early morning greetings of your bugies would not make neighbors angry at you.They do have a tendency to be early morning sun greeters! It is probably best to have the same number of males to females in your ratio.Females are known to raid the nests. I do believe there are some responsible Canadian bird breeders that also carry Budgies.Maybe one of our other members will come along and supply you with some guidence there.


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

I saw a piece on television recently relating to the intelligence of parakeets. One bird was tested with a vocabulary of over 800 words.
That is amazing. These are truly unique birds.
Regards,
Carl


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Icing*

Yes, we have a parakeet named icing and what a cutie. He a tame little talker. He lite yellow. He says, The bird, pretty bird , shhhh. kisses, he dances. Does yes. He's a doll. Just love him to peices. He has 6 more friends. He trys to breed, but I think he does know what to do?


----------



## rosey_love (Mar 21, 2004)

With all due respect, I did not think a parekeet could reach a vocabulary of that much because the bird with the most vocabulary is a African Grey wich ranges up to a vocabulary of 800 the 1000, so I dont know if that is right. A parakeet I here ranges only up to about 25 words.


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

*Brandy*

I had a Parakeet once, when I was nine. Her name was Brandy. She was so cute. Everytime I would watch Scooby-Doo and Scooby and Shaggy would scream, she would chirp really loud. 
Taylor


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*How long does it take?*

Icing and his mate have been producings eggs 3x's with no hatching. Wonder what's up? Do I have to take them out to watch my pigeons so they can get it. I have pigeons everywhere. But no baby keets.


----------

